# Vacation Time Condominiums @ VICC #5140



## Noni (Nov 21, 2005)

We have an exchange into this resort in June, 2006.  We can't find any current reviews on this site.  We would like to hear comments from owners or guests who have been there recently so we'll know what to expect.  We have a 2BR, 2BA unit reserved.

Thanks.


----------



## mplswjr (Nov 22, 2005)

*It's an OK place*

We stayed at the Vacation Time Condos last fall while looking at the Rio Grande valley for a place to spend our retirement winters.

The condos are a combination of wholly owned and time share units adjacent to a country club.  The unit we had was on the second floor two bedroom with a covered outside stairway.  The unit was quite nice, and typically furnished with appliances etc.

You will be required to place a $100 damage deposit in the form of a check or cash.  After we checked out, the management returned the "voided" check to my home by "snail mail".

Brownsville didn't impress us much as a city, but we weren't there to look at Brownsville.  We did go over to Matamoros for a half day, but that was a bit scary.  Padre Island was a nice day trip with some decent places for fish lunch or dinner.

Overall, the condos were pretty typical, but the location was not so hot.

Hope this helps....ket me know if you want other specifics.

Bill


----------

